# Colt 6920 bolt carrier group??



## hogdgz (Nov 4, 2016)

I have recently bought 2 new colt 6920's. One for them has the typical black bolt carrier group I am use to seeing and the other one I bought today has an ugly dull grey finish, can someone enlighten me on the difference or if one is better than the other, both are stamped MP so I know they are original.  Thanks


----------



## 021 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hmmmmmm......both of mine are black. I don't know why one is gray, but I'll be interested in seeing what the answer is, too.


----------



## wareagle700 (Nov 5, 2016)

My guess would be two different results from the phosphate finish. It's nothing I would be concerned about if it's just a difference in color.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks I will call colt Monday and ask. I have just never seen one that was phosphate it nitride coated that was this color.


----------



## wareagle700 (Nov 5, 2016)

Yeah, nitride is usually jet black with a bit of a glossy finish. I've seen phosphate that was different shades of grey and black so not what I would consider abnormal.


----------

